# 28rsds Rear Reciever Hitch Project



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Over the past few days off I finally got the time to finish the hitch for the back of our 28RSDS. I made a quick model in CAD to design the brackets. The center section is cut out of a hitch pulled off a Dodge pickup. The extensions are 3" square tube with a 1/4" wall. The brackets are cut from 1/4" plate. Everything was recycled from various places on the farm. The hitch is also tied into the support beams for the rear bumper. If anyone wants the measurements for the brackets I could make a quick drawing. PM me if interested. Although the hitch looks low remember that the 28RSDS has a 3 stair set of steps on the back that will hit long before the hitch.

Tony


----------



## WDS9074 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks great. Should come in handy. Now I need to learn to weld to do stuff like that


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks Great!

But I can see that you must be burning the midnight oil in your cube (using the 3-D modeling software - is that Pro-E?).

You folks are gonna force me to do the same thing. That's the third mod like this that I've seen here lately.

Scoutr2


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

WDS9074 said:


> Looks great. Should come in handy. Now I need to learn to weld to do stuff like that


My Father in law was the welder on this one. I was the unskilled labor on the back side of the frame putting out the paint fires. Definately clear out all the foam and pull down the bottom cover before welding on the frame.

Tony


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It looks great!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tony

Looks Great 
Nice Job


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Should be plenty strong.. What are you gonna be using it for? I was afraid to weld that close to the floor. Knowin me I have to call the insurance company, so I just bolted my extended bumper on.

Carey


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Should be plenty strong.. What are you gonna be using it for? I was afraid to weld that close to the floor. Knowin me I have to call the insurance company, so I just bolted my extended bumper on.
> 
> Carey


Since I don't tow with a truck, we have a bike rack and bumper buddy to put back there. Fire wood and sometimes our generator will go on the bumper buddy. The hitch is definately strong enough to tow our single jet ski for a short trip to a local lake, but I am not convinced there wouldn't be negative effects on the Outback. It is a small jet ski but this would likely put me over weight anyway.

During the welding we slid a thin piece of aluminum between the top of the frame and the vapor barrier under the floor. We misted the bottom of the floor with water before sliding the sheet into place. This seemed to work well and there was no damage to the vapor barrier. There was splatter on the sheet though so that tells me it was necessary.

Tony


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome job









I love the cad drawing as well.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks pretty sweet, Tony.
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Tony,

Great job. How many of those brackets are you going to bring to Topsail? Those would make a great white elaphant gift


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone. I would like to make some more brackets for the group, but they take a little too much time to shape up after cutting them out. I'm not sure if they would work on other models either. The plans are free though.

You got a nice big truck anyway Jon.

Tony


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

That is almost identical to the way our hitch ended up on ouer 28RSDS. Our stabilizer pads are a little lower to the ground but they help protect my steps from hitting the gound sometimes.

KB


----------



## scarbouc (Jan 12, 2007)

I have really wanted a hitch in the back for bikes but the dealer/service center said it would void the warranty because the frame isn't strong enough.

What is the deal? I have nowhere to put bikes for now and have been throwing them in the truckbed - losing valuable storage.

WALMART has a universal hitch and it looked like it might work. Are there other options for the mechanically deficient? I can get someone to weld a hitch on if it is okay to do so.

Thank you

Chris


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

scarbouc said:


> I have really wanted a hitch in the back for bikes but the dealer/service center said it would void the warranty because the frame isn't strong enough.
> 
> What is the deal? I have nowhere to put bikes for now and have been throwing them in the truckbed - losing valuable storage.
> 
> ...


Welcome!

We have found the wording to be bumper mounted bike racks void the warranty.
There have been a few twisted bumpers using bumper mounts.

Some folks have bought a front mount 2"receiver for their towvehicle and carry the bikes in front.

I bought a "universal" motorhome hitch and had it welded to the rear OB frame.
Click for Picture


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i did the same mod as freefaller.
but mounted my hitch over the top of the outback bumper.
this keep the new bike rack from hitting the ground .

campingnut


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks good! I agree that the three steps on the rear of the 28RSDS will drag easy. I would like to replace ours with a double step.


----------

